# Quincy (continuation of my acquiring a washout thread)



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Some of y'all might have read my thread where I was looking into buying a dog that was a breeding/work washout. I was looking for a young adult male, preferably sable, preferably at least house broken and with some manners.

Well fate intervened and Austin GSD Rescue asked me to foster Quincy from the Houston, TX animal shelter. 









He's been at my house for 24 hours. He's definitely housebroken and has good house manners. Right now he's laying on his dog bed playing quietly with a toy. Kopper is currently at his dad's house (amicable custodial split between my ex and I) but I'm taking Quincy over later to meet him. Depending on how well they get along I may decide to adopt Q. 

The only thing I'm skeptical about is that he and Kopper are the same age. I never wanted two the same age due to end of life issues. When Rocky got DM I had to physically help him to get around. I know I wouldn't be able to do that with two 80-90lb dogs. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Handsome boy. Good luck.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

What a looker! 

As for the same age issue... I wouldn't let that deter you from adopting Quincy. Some dogs end up with few to no issues as they get older. You just can't know if either of your dogs will have issues. If he is a good fit, then that's all that matters. Just my two cents.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

A couple of better pics:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He's a beauty!Best of luck to you,it's a hard decision.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, Quincy looks like a sweetheart! I agree with Gypsy Ghost, I wouldn't let it deter you.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

yup, if your dogs get along, go ahead and adopt. I think the hardest part would be watching them breath their last breath one right after the other.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Quincy is a very handsome boy. 

Emoore I had Lucky ,Chevy and Thunder all with in a two year age span. It was hard at times but now I have Charlie and Lucky and its a different hard. the worst was losing three dogs in three yeas and tow in six months. There are many things that can make it easier.The best part is having dogs who do things together.


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

Not to be a downer but I would be on that fast. Unfortunately we never know how long our GSDs will be with us .. some live to 14+ and other are taken in a few years. If that beauty is a good fit, go for it. Just my 2 ¢


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

He is beautiful! A treasure!

I lost two dogs within a year and yes, it hurts. (Border Collie and GSD/Collie X) But they both lived to 18 and gave me happy memories that I'll never forget. Would it have been wiser to have a bigger age gap? Probably, but they were great friends until the last year and I wouldn't have wanted to not have that experience.

I'd wait and see how they get on. If they do, don't let the closeness in age prevent you from some amazing times. 

I waited until the second dog left and felt bereft. So, I got a puppy. Not suggesting that it solves the grief, but she is making her own place in my heart.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Quincy! Pretty boy!


----------

